# 07 altima transmission on 06 maxima se automatic?



## yoshiki2 (Dec 7, 2009)

My tranny is defective, and I can et a cheap 07 altima transmission, can I use it on my car?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

didn't the '07 altima v6 have the CVT?


----------



## yoshiki2 (Dec 7, 2009)

really am not sure, but my 06 tranny is going bad. And my budget is really low (I can get the tranny for a low price)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

In a word: "NO" The Altima 3.5L has a CVT, as noted, while your Maxima has the 5spd. AT, I would imagine. Also, keep in mind if you do find the correct type trans for your Maxima, you will need to bring it to your Nissan dealer to get it initialized to the TCM or it will not operate properly. Initialization requires Nissan's CONSULT II scantool. Is there a chance that the trans does not need replacement or overhaul...perhaps just has a shift solenoid issue or electrical issue? Is it possible that it got serviced with the wrong type of trans fluid which would be Nissan Matic "K")?


----------

